# Recommend a electronics/RC hobby store.



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Can someone recommend a hobby store that does RC/nitro car stuff. Looking for a place where I can get wheels, servo motors, ect. Also, hobby electronics stores would be good as well. Places around the lower mainland or within translink is ideal for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

RP Electronics in Vancouver...Just off Grandview highway and Rupert is a good place for electronics stuff. RC Nitro Car stuff, there is a place in Langley that is all about that stuff called RC Pitstop they are in a mall just off of 200th Street and 64th Avenue area. There is also a hobby shop in Richmond called Golden Horizon that deals in RC car stuff and they are located on Cambie Road west of number 3 road...you could get there by skytrain!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

One stop hobbies in Abbotsford is really good


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Rc pitstop carries everything,they work on nitros there all the time very knowledgable...on a bus route


----------



## Kate Upton (Apr 10, 2013)

vdub said:


> Can someone recommend a hobby store that does RC/nitro car stuff. Looking for a place where I can get wheels, servo motors, ect. Also, hobby electronics stores would be good as well. Places around the lower mainland or within translink is ideal for me.
> 
> Thanks.


You can find hobby store by using google search. you will be getting lots of valuable information by using google advance search about your required store. but I can say some name of baby store like, hobbytown, hobbystores, towerhobbies, hobbyecuador etc.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

But then you would'nt get to meet the great people on this forum. Word of mouth and personal experiences are best IMO I recommended RC pitstop because they are a great store with a hands on knowledgable staff and every part imaginable for an RC enthusiast both nitro and electric. Honestly when I was in the hobby I bought everything online for half the price though.

What kind of RC are you into? I used to have a couple rockcrawlers an emaxx and a nitro tmaxx



Kate Upton said:


> You can find hobby store by using google search. you will be getting lots of valuable information by using google advance search about your required store. but I can say some name of baby store like, hobbytown, hobbystores, towerhobbies, hobbyecuador etc.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

I believe Kate Upton may be a spam bot...


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

If it's On Road cars, check Apollo hobbies in Burnaby, its by Government Road and Lougheed Highway... just below the sky train station. They have Nitro trucks stuffs too. 

RC Pitstop has good people and give good advice, check their website for locations. 

There are also several shops in Richmond, Golden Horizon is usually the one that I go to...


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

Race Tech Hobbies in Coquitlam/Port Moody is an excellent store.

RC Pitstop is also really great.

Mike

edited to add: I don't know if Apollo is still around?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Any of you guy on RCSparks?? love the medic vids!!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

My three trucks:


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone running Traxxas?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Victor said:


> anyone running Traxxas?


Vic u have a traxxas? i just sold my slash.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a Revo Nitro


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

cowis said:


> Vic u have a traxxas? i just sold my slash.


Playing with a 1/10 E-Revo brushless right now. Super fun, but very high maintenance


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

nice man i have 

Axial SCX10 Rubbicon (highly modded)
Gmade R1 
Losi Comp Crawler (highly modded)
Miss Gicko boat
Jet boat
Tamiya drift car
Losi Mini8
2 Heli's

As of right now at least........


----------

